# Merge Vocal Music and Opera Forum?



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

See discussion here:









Could we please merge with the Vocal Music forum?


We seem to be slipping over into discussing songs in addition to operatic music (so long as they're sung by people who also sing opera?), and Huzzah say I. Is it time to amalgamate with the Vocal forum? Or at least be given official dispensation to keep on where we're headed?




www.talkclassical.com





Since not every user of the Vocal Music forum may have seen that thread, we'd like to give you the opportunity here (or in the linked thread) to voice your thoughts.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think the salient point was made in the opera forum. If they are merged, the new forum will be >90% opera and the non-opera threads will be swamped and not on the first page. So this seems to me a very good reason to keep the vocal forum despite very little traffic.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Please leave it as it is. It’s hardly an onerous task to check out more than one forum. Ah me, first world problems. 😎


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Barbebleu said:


> Please leave it as it is. It’s hardly an onerous task to check out more than one forum. Ah me, first world problems. 😎


As long as it is not me checking one more forum ... fine !


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> Please leave it as it is. It’s hardly an onerous task to check out more than one forum. Ah me, first world problems. 😎


I can see why people might prefer things the way they are but it doesn’t get round a current anomaly. The vocal competitions are very popular in the opera forum, but when we are comparing performances of a song or an aria from a choral work, those, by rights should be in the vocal forum. Unfortunately the majority of people using the opera forum don’t check out the vocal forum or aren’t even aware of it. Even I tend to forget about it because it can go for days, maybe even weeks, with no traffic at all. I think it would get more traffic if it were in the opera forum, or was maybe another sub forum in the opera forum. 

As I said, I’m a member of another forum which groups all vocal music together. It seems to work quite well. A quick glance at the first page reveals threads on Wagner operas and Bach’s choral works. It isn’t difficult to see which one you want.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

One possibility I thought of - I could create an allert thread here in the Vocal forum, and let people know, when there is a song contest in the Opera forum. It may sound weird, but it bothers me less than regularly checking the Vocal forum if our contests are there.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

But, OK, it would be impractical if it is only me doing this forever. I might have some times off this website later, or lose interest alltogether, however unlikely it sounds now.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

At least the religious music forum should be merged with the vocal music forum. Since both are pretty much dead.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

See the link in the first post for the outcome.


----------

